# What Would you do?(Pics inc moobs)



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Guys & Gals

Have been training now for about 4 months and have lost two stone, so my current stats are:

6ft and a half inch (every little helps)

12st 11.5 or 82 Kilos

20% bf according my Tanita`s

My question is this, what do I do next? As you can see from the pics, I still have a some pretty full-on love handles, and some moobs that kate moss would be proud of. If my Tanita`s are correct, and I think they are then, I guess I should really get down to 15% before I start to train and eat for mass.

But heres the problem, everyone (friends, family partner) keep telling me that I look too skinny and should should stop with the weight loss. My cries off "...oh my god, can you not see the gut!!!..." seem to go unanswered.

I guess that all I really want is for you guys to tell me what you would do and I will then go with the majority.

Any comment much appreciated, even if they are to tell me that I need to shave my chest.

CHEERS!!!!


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

shave your bush!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

think you need a haircut mate


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Lol, can't take that seriously with the Chewbaka face :lol:

Looking good mate, but I'd carry on if I were you, a bit more and you'd look in great shape.

Do you use weights too? Cos if so you'll soon start looking bigger and the comments about being too skinny will stop anyway.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

they aint moobs....

skinny fecker....

seriously, its up to you, but if i was that low in bf, i'd still want to lose more... bugger the family etc... do what you want. you say you want to get rid of the handles... just do it then..


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Lol, can't take that seriously with the Chewbaka face :lol:
> 
> Looking good mate, but I'd carry on if I were you, a bit more and you'd look in great shape.
> 
> Do you use weights too? Cos if so you'll soon start looking bigger and the comments about being too skinny will stop anyway.


Thanks for the comments guys.

I Currently train on a monday and friday, doing an all over workout with machines, then 25 mins cardio. On a wednesday its an hour and fifteen of cardio followed by abs and calves.


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

My opinion train mon,wed,fri still but incorporate a push,pull,legs training plan utilising free weights more so than machines ,as for cardio drop the 75 mins on a weds and spread your cardio out with 40/45 mins mon,wed,fri. :cool2: is your diet any good??


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

bbeweel said:


> My opinion train mon,wed,fri still but incorporate a push,pull,legs training plan utilising free weights more so than machines ,as for cardio drop the 75 mins on a weds and spread your cardio out with 40/45 mins mon,wed,fri. :cool2: is your diet any good??


Thanks for the advice. Diet is ok I guess, its like this

7.00 porridge with milk

10.00 Homemade tune burgers (whole tin of tuna, some oats, onion, red peper, and half an egg.

1.00 ham tomotoe and onion sarnie with granary bread

4.00 1 boiled egg with 2 satsumas

7.00 eveing meal which tends to be chicken with rice or pasta and broccoli or cabbage etc.

Tend to train in the moring before work.

On the weekend I do tend to throw in a few cheat meals and a couple of beers. have lost about 1-2 pounds a week.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

get more protein, i think i'd starve on that diet.

if your not a bodybuilder, and don't want to be, just balance it out.

ham is crap, get some beef or chicken on that bad boy sarnie for starters.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

ignore the family. get rid of the love handle work on your lats and you will have a nice V shape.

Get a nice compound routine going to put on some size and do some cardio and a decent diet, you not getting enough protein in and eating quality food. Ham is not ideal.

7.00 porridge with milk

Where's the protein? eggs, protein powder>

10.00 Homemade tune burgers (whole tin of tuna, some oats, onion, red peper, and half an egg.

You having bread here in the form of a bun?

1.00 ham tomotoe and onion sarnie with granary bread

chicken breast, veggies, rice and teaspoon of olive oil?

4.00 1 boiled egg with 2 satsumas

repeat above

7.00 eveing meal which tends to be chicken with rice or pasta and broccoli or cabbage etc.

Tend to train in the moring before work.

On the weekend I do tend to throw in a few cheat meals and a couple of beers. have lost about 1-2 pounds a week.

stop the beers, drink whiskey and water if you have to. And cheat on one day of the week.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

I would say dude that you are still overweight. Im guessing a good 14lbs is still to come off, if i was you id keep dieting.

Alot of guys tend to suffer from the fat around the belly, love handles, and upper chest area.

A good training program, and cardio regime will help you get rid of the problem areas.

Diet could be alot better TBH

*7.00 porridge with WATER*

*
*

*
09:00 2 scoops protein, with 2 tbls of natty peanut butter.*

*
*

*
11.00 200g chicken/turkey, veg, 2tbls of olive oil.*

*
*

*
13:00 200g chicken/turkey/lean mince, veg 2tbls olive oil.*

*
*

*
15.00 2 scoops protein, 2tbls of natty peanut butter*

*
*

*
17:00 fish 200-300g, veg, olive oil.*

*
*

*
19:00 small baked potatoe, chciken/turkey/ veg, olive oil.*

*
*

*
Bed 2 scoops protein.*

Cut out all the crap, booze, fast food etc, you know whats bad for you so stay away from it.

Geo


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

So ,even though I am still loosing the odd pound or two a week you guys think I need to pay more attention to my diet?.

Geo, the diet you have posted there looks fantastic,thankyou, but to me (with minimal knowledge of these matters!!) it looks as if its the sort of diet that you might have if you were trying to lose fat and gain muscle at the same time, which isnt possible is it?

I guess then I will look at getting another full meal down, plus a meal perhaps based on 3 eggs? and a few shakes each day.

Would I benefit at all now from doing free weights as opposed to machines? given the caloric defecit.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 19, 2008)

You should start familiarising yourself with the free weights as well & train 3 days a week, doing both weights & cardio. Do high reps to help tone up & fire up your metabolism.

Diet: see others commnets above, but keep fats to a minimum & eat moderate carbs & plenty of protein.

After you got your bf down lower, increase free weight sessions (lower reps) & increase protein, carb intake.

As far as the chest rug goes just trim it, that's what I do.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

The Dude said:


> You should start familiarising yourself with the free weights as well & train 3 days a week, doing both weights & cardio. Do high reps to help tone up & fire up your metabolism.
> 
> Diet: see others commnets above, *but keep fats to a minimum* & eat moderate carbs & plenty of protein.
> 
> ...


Why would you wana keep fats to a minimum dude??

Geo


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

The Dude said:


> You should start familiarising yourself with the free weights as well & train 3 days a week, doing both weights & cardio. Do high reps to help tone up & fire up your metabolism.Please explain this??
> 
> Diet: see others commnets above, but keep fats to a minimum & eat moderate carbs & plenty of protein.
> 
> ...


Buddy you need to eat clean and often to help keep your metabolism high which will help with your fat loss.


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

GIMP the diet GEO has posted is low in carbs ,high in protien and with a healthy amount of good fats thrown in,which is the right kind of diet you should be aiming for when trying to lose bodyfat and keeping muscle loss to a minimum.Once your happy with how you look in the mirror and your fatt loss then you can start thinking about re-introducing more carbs back into the diet to help with muscle gain.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok I skim read this thread, bbeweel.

Doing high reps with weights is more for tonning muscles & lower reps with heavier weights for muscle building. Using high reps, with high intensity will help fire up your metabolism, as will high intensity cardio & eating clean & little & often.

secondly I didn't say cut out all fats, nuts, omegas etc are all good, I meant cut out bad fats. I should have been more specific.

Thirdly, I miss read again & thought he said he only worked out on mon & fri. 3 days a week is s good starting point.

Just trying to help. Hope I'm not being too confusing.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

The Dude said:


> Ok I skim read this thread, bbeweel.
> 
> Doing high reps with weights is more for tonning muscles & lower reps with heavier weights for muscle building. Using high reps, with high intensity will help fire up your metabolism, as will high intensity cardio & eating clean & little & often.
> 
> ...


No probs dude, with him being a New member and all, with a little less experience than others it helps to be a little more detailed with a reply, what you understand may not be the case to others.

NO harm done Bro, 

Geo


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Like GEO said no problem DUDE .


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

The Gimp said:


> Hi Guys & Gals
> 
> Have been training now for about 4 months and have lost two stone, so my current stats are:
> 
> ...


Mate - you are skinny-fat. You aren't holding alot of muscle mass and are holding fat in the wrong places.

My advice:

1) Adopt a 3 days per week training program working on a combination of size and strength. 5x5 Push/Pull/Legs would work great for you (see the link in my signature of how to train)

2) Clean your diet up. I would suggest you are carb sensitive or enjoy the ale. Eat clean.

3) Do Tabatas (google it...) after each workout, and do some low impact cardio on non workout days.

Then be patient, and work hard, and the results will come.


----------

